# URGENT!2 white GS need HELP (to be euthanized 1/26!)



## LoriMichelle (Jan 24, 2015)

Hello!!

I was just made aware yesterday that my mom is trying to find a home for 2 white German Shepherds. This is an urgent rescue situation. Their owners are my aunt and uncle, who have turned to drugs, and allowed their house to become condemned! THEY HAVE LEFT THE 2 DOGS IN THE HOUSE ALONE! There is no heat. They have been there for 3 MONTHS!! My uncle brings food to them, but they often go days without eating. There is a 2 yo female and a 6 yo male, neither fixed. "Supposedly" they have never had puppies...which I find hard to believe but I don't believe most of what my aunt and uncle say. 

I don't know much about dogs, but I am guessing they would need a person willing to take on a project and an experienced dog/GS owner...they have never been properly socialized and have only had each other and my aunt and uncle. 

We have BEGGED them to give the dog(s) up for literally years and they wouldn't. I will say they really do LOVE THOSE DOGS TO DEATH! They are real animal lovers, but do not have the financial/mental/physical capacity for the responsibility (especially since drugs are the center of their lives now.)

I have posted their pics/situation on a few places online and forwarded to practically everyone I know, hoping someone can help. 

The dogs are located in So IL, but I live in St. Louis. I would be willing to get them and then drive them to you if not far or meet 1/2 way.

The Franklin County IL animal control is giving us till Monday to find a solution, or they will be euthanized. =(

Please email [email protected] if you would like a picture.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

How sad. Good luck placing these two.


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

*Help*

I am sorry your family and these dogs are going through this. Have you contacted rescues in Illinois? Even specific gsd rescues. There are also specific white gsd rescues... If you would like I can spread this on my facebook. You can PM me if you want so we can exchange fb info and I can share your post about these gsd on my page. Perhaps someone will see and want to help?


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Try Echo White Shepherd Rescue Echo Dogs White Shepherd Rescue


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I just sent the info to a rescue I know of. They are all breed but do work with lots of GSD's.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

I have a good friend who works at a rescue in S. Illinois (Carbondale). She is with Wright Way Rescue, Wright-Way Rescue. I recommend you contact them and go from there.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

hope they escaped being pts.


----------

